# Social Rats in Chicago, IL



## SocialRats (Apr 18, 2009)

I am the director of the Social Rats Adoption and Rescue network. I work with other ppl to find bring in rats in need, get the vet care or fostering, if needed (almost everyone has needed one or the other) and try to find them new homes. Some times we get in rats that are pregnant, either by choice or by accident and we then also have to find homes for them as well. I have some rats up for adoption currently. 

I have 3 himi boys , 3 dumbo boys (all black hooded) approx 2 months old. 3 hairless girls, 1 dumbo, 2 with standard ears, 4 months old approx and 2 agouti rex girls, 4 months old, approx

I also have 2 rescues that came in with their mother that you can read there story on my website http://www.socialrats.com just click the "Rescue Stories" link at the top. Foxy and Racy are very shy and still not real willing to trust humans. They had ZERO human contact before coming to us at 4 weeks old, already weaned and the size of 2 weeks olds. Mom, whom we named Mercy, was so thin and straved her hair was thinning. You could see her back bone and my first concern, more than socializing them, was to destress them and to get some weight on them. After working with Mercy and babies for a week, to get them through quarentine, I was giving them bread soaked in baby food, rat blocks, eggs, peas, anything I could think of to get some weight on them. 
Once I was able to get them through quarentine, they went right into foster care with a foster who is now moving out of state and can no longer care for them. She had adopted their mother, but with the amount of rats she adopted while with us, she was kind of swamped with rats as is with the move. 
Now I am looking tofind them a permant home, as I don't think that working with fosters is going tobe the right situation for them. They need a forever home willing to work with them, to get the out, but where they will live out there lives, as they have trust issues, so moving them from home to home is not going to help that situation any. 

If interested in any of the rats listed, please email me at [email protected] to inquire about them. My adoption fee is $15 for 1 and $25 for a pair, Foxy and Racy MUST go together.


----------

